# Napoli-Inter: Domenica 19 maggio ore 20.30



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2019)

Tutte le attenzioni sono concentrate su Juventus-Atalanta ma anche questa partita tra Napoli ed Inter è molto importante per il Milan. Aspettarsi favori dalla Juve è difficile, Ancelotti una mano può darla.
Una sconfitta dei c.d. cugini li obbligherebbe poi a vincere contro l’Empoli in piena lotta per la salvezza.
La partita sarà trasmessa da Sky su tutte le proprie piattaforme.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Forza Napoli.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

Nabule in vantaggio!!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

1-0


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Dai, dai, dai.

la roba sconfortante è che l’Inter ci è davanti solo per i 6 punti che ci ha preso nei due derby vinti contro di noi. Se ci penso mi sale un nervoso.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dai, dai, dai.
> 
> la roba sconfortante è che l’Inter ci è davanti solo per i 6 punti che ci ha preso nei due derby vinti contro di noi. Se ci penso mi sale un nervoso.



...i cugini stanno messi peggio di noi.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...i cugini stanno messi peggio di noi.




Infatti è assurdo aver perso i due derby contro questa squadra indegna.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Maggio 2019)

Occhio che all'ultima i cugini se la devono vedere contro l'Empoli, che si gioca la serie A. Intanto, speriamo in questo "regalo" di Carletto, noi facciamo il nostro (con un occhio a Torino stasera) a Ferrara e sia mai che alla fine a restar fuori siano proprio loro.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti è assurdo aver perso i due derby contro questa squadra indegna.



...il primo lo abbiamo perso proprio da fessi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Occhio che all'ultima i cugini se la devono vedere contro l'Empoli, che si gioca la serie A. Intanto, speriamo in questo "regalo" di Carletto, noi facciamo il nostro (con un occhio a Torino stasera) a Ferrara e sia mai che alla fine a restar fuori siano proprio loro.



Sarebbe il massimo...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...il primo lo abbiamo perso proprio da fessi.



E il secondo lo abbiamo perso perché Gattuso non seppe leggere la mossa di Vecino tra le linee. Vecino eh, mica Hazard o De Bruyne.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

Il Napoli spreca, sicuro che pareggiano questi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Primo tempo 1-0.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Finisse così sarebbe un discreto risultato per noi, Inter che all'ultima ha l'Empoli che deve assolutamente fare punti


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Finisse così sarebbe un discreto risultato per noi, Inter che all'ultima ha l'Empoli che deve assolutamente fare punti



...magari finisse così visto che sperare nella Juve è da pazzi...


----------



## kipstar (19 Maggio 2019)

vedendo come va l'atalanta.....sarebbe bene che ci fosse il raddoppio del napoli e sperare che settimana prossima l'empoli che deve fare almeno un punto lotti fino alla fine a san siro.......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...magari finisse così visto che sperare nella Juve è da pazzi...



Infatti, son tutti fissati con la juve, quando la partita cruciale è questa. Se l'inter perde siamo a cavallo. Contro un empoli combattivo avranno l'ansia a mille e li possiamo fregare all'ultima giornata


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> vedendo come va l'atalanta.....sarebbe bene che ci fosse il raddoppio del napoli e sperare che settimana prossima l'empoli che deve fare almeno un punto lotti fino alla fine a san siro.......



Se i cuginastri questa sera perdono sono nei guai seri.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Infatti, son tutti fissati con la juve, quando la partita cruciale è questa. Se l'inter perde siamo a cavallo. Contro un empoli combattivo avranno l'ansia a mille e li possiamo fregare all'ultima giornata



...per come stanno le cose, se perdono questa sera, contro l’Empoli li vedo male.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

Pareggia Icardi sicuro


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

Siiiii iii


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

2 a 0

Inter che si giocherà la CL col Milan all'ultima giornata...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

2-0


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Mah.. mi sembra utopico che l'Empoli pareggi almeno a San Siro


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. mi sembra utopico che l'Empoli pareggi almeno a San Siro



L’Empoli deve salvarsi.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

ABBIAMO PERSO DUE VOLTE CONTRO l' INTER GIOCANDO COME UNA SQUADRA IN ZONA RETROCESSIONE.

UN FILM DI GINO RATTUSO da Corigliano Calabro


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque a questo punto, il misero punto perso all'andata con L'Inda pesa un macigno soprattuto visto che era l'ultima azione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

L'inter deve per forza vincere la prossima, non credo gli basti un pareggio se noi vinciamo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque a questo punto, il misero punto perso all'andata con L'Inda pesa un macigno soprattuto visto che era l'ultima azione



Se perdono questa sera devono, comunque, per forza vincere domenica prossima per non rischiare.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'inter deve per forza vincere la prossima, non credo gli basti un pareggio se noi vinciamo




Se perde questa sera e pareggia la prossima possiamo superarli ovviamente facendo il nostro.


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque a questo punto, il misero punto perso all'andata con L'Inda pesa un macigno soprattuto visto che era l'ultima azione


Già.


----------



## varvez (19 Maggio 2019)

Koulibaly uno di noi


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti è assurdo aver perso i due derby contro questa squadra indegna.



parliamo di rose.... siamo peggio di loro? non credo proprio


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

E sono 3


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Le melme stanno rovinate


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

3-0


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

Si gioca in contemporanea l'ultima giornata?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Grazie Carletto.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

Certo che se il Napoli avesse fatto la stessa partita contro Gasperson sarei stato più contento. Amen


----------



## varvez (19 Maggio 2019)

Carlo Ancelotti. Gente seria


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si gioca in contemporanea l'ultima giornata?



Si.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Vincessimo a Ferrara le cosa si farebbe interessante, ma dubito che riusciremo a battere la Spal


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi,dobbiamo avere fiducia,io ho 38 anni e mi ricordo innumerevoli patatrac dell'Inter in casa,ne cito alcuni:Inter-Bayern 1-3 del 1988 dopo che loro vinsero 0-2 a Monaco,Inter-Malmoe 1-1 ed eliminazione al primo turno di Coppa dei Campioni del 1989,Inter-Schalke04 finale di coppa Uefa persa in casa ai rigori, Inter-Helsingborg 0-0 ed eliminazione ai preliminari di champions,Inter-Arsenal 0-5 ai gironi di Champions.Ovvio che stavolta andra' diversamente,ma speriamoci se non altro per gli eventi su citati.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

3-0 crollo....potrebbero andare in crisi di nervi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vincessimo a Ferrara le cosa si farebbe interessante, ma dubito che riusciremo a battere la Spal



La Spal è salva, nulla da chiedere.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo adesso se si inventano qualcosa dai piani alti tipo far giocare Fiorentina Genoa il giorno prima di Inter Empoli


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si gioca in contemporanea l'ultima giornata?



in teoria si, ma con noi tutto può succedere.


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le melme stanno rovinate


Si, con la melma che gli arriva fin qui. Ed attenzione a domenica, chi pensa che l'Inter vinca facile con l'Empoli non sa cosa è il calcio, e cosa è l'Inter.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vincessimo a Ferrara le cosa si farebbe interessante, ma dubito che riusciremo a battere la Spal



La cosa atroce sarebbe arrivare a pari punti con l'inter. Empoli che vince (tutt'altro che impossibile) e noi pareggiamo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa atroce sarebbe arrivare a pari punti con l'inter. Empoli che vince (tutt'altro che impossibile) e noi pareggiamo



Se pareggi con la Spal, ormai salva, la CL non la meriti.


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dobbiamo avere fiducia,io ho 38 anni e mi ricordo innumerevoli patatrac dell'Inter in casa,ne cito alcuni:Inter-Bayern 1-3 del 1988 dopo che loro vinsero 0-2 a Monaco,Inter-Malmoe 1-1 ed eliminazione al primo turno di Coppa dei Campioni del 1989,Inter-Schalke04 finale di coppa Uefa persa in casa ai rigori, Inter-Helsingborg 0-0 ed eliminazione ai preliminari di champions,Inter-Arsenal 0-5 ai gironi di Champions.Ovvio che stavolta andra' diversamente,ma speriamoci se non altro per gli eventi su citati.


I miei ricordi sono i tuoi. Non perdiamo la speranza, l'Inter è da sempre un manicomio calcistico.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> parliamo di rose.... siamo peggio di loro? non credo proprio




Al di là del valore delle rose l’Inter ha avuto casini col suo miglior giocatore e voci che parlano di un cambio di allenatore da mesi. Insomma un ambiente elettrico che ha incasinato la situazione. Infatti i punti in più che hanno sono frutto del cagasotto che abbiamo in panca, altro miracolohh di mister veleno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2019)

Forza Empoli


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

4-0 che pena


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

E quattro uahahhahahahaaha


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

4-0


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

4-0. Inter a pezzi.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco che abbiamo fatto 0 punti contro questi mamma mia...


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Maggio 2019)

KO tecnico


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Non succede ma se succede


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Sarebbe interessante sapere con quante squadre oltre a noi l’Inter ha fatto 6 punti tra andata e ritorno.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

Adesso la situazione si fa interessante. A questo punto tra Atalanta e Inter rischierebbe più l'Inter... Però sono comunque davanti


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

Gol Icardi su rigore...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

4-1


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine il gol Icardi l'ha messo


----------



## 1972 (19 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I miei ricordi sono i tuoi. Non perdiamo la speranza, l'Inter è da sempre un manicomio calcistico.



guarda che hanno passato il testimone!


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

Gran bel giocatore, Fabian Ruiz, completo in tutti i fondamentali.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2019)

Sara'una settimana tremenda per l'Inter,tra voci su Conte,la mazzata di stasera,i contrasti interni,volesse il cielo un'implosione clamorosa,certo se poi noi non vinciamo a Ferrara dobbiamo solo vergognarci,piu' di quanto gia' non facciamo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Finita, 4-1.


----------



## fra29 (19 Maggio 2019)

Purtroppo Empoli in casa.. Fosse stato in trasferta ci avrei sperato...


----------



## davidelynch (19 Maggio 2019)

Io continuo ripeterlo, questi cessi, Gonde o no, prima di pensare alla Juve devono prendere il Napoli, cosa tutt'altro che scontata.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

0 punti nei derby.. un criminr


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

L'avevo scritto dopo il derby, rimpiangeremo di non aver fatto manco un punto con questi cani.


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2019)

Se giocano così con l’Empoli non vincono.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'avevo scritto dopo il derby, rimpiangeremo di non aver fatto manco un punto con questi cani.




Praticamente ci sono davanti a causa dei due derby indegni che ci propinato mister veleno. Vecino trequartista che ci massacra lo ricorderemo a lungo come un incubo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine il gol di Icardi nel derby di andata manda loro e non noi in CL, non avrei mai detto che saremmo arrivati così vicini a fine stagione


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Praticamente ci sono davanti a causa dei due derby indegni che ci propinato mister veleno. Vecino trequartista che ci massacra lo ricorderemo a lungo come un incubo.



Pazzesco. Ha fatto schifo TUTTO l'anno. TUTTO. Un giocatore ORRENDO.

Arriva contro IL MAGO DA CORIGLIANO CALABRO E DIVENTA MESSI. Io non ci posso ancora credere a quanto sia scarso...


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Praticamente ci sono davanti a causa dei due derby indegni che ci propinato mister veleno. Vecino trequartista che ci massacra lo ricorderemo a lungo come un incubo.



Esatto. Soprattutto il derby di ritorno mi ha fatto Inc.. 
Erano morti, noi potevamo dargli il colpo definitivo ed invece partita indegna sia tattica che di grinta.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Alla fine il gol di Icardi nel derby di andata manda loro e non noi in CL, non avrei mai detto che saremmo arrivati così vicini a fine stagione



...intanto la devono vincere con l’Empoli. Lo so che è difficilissimo ma se loro pareggiano e noi facciamo il nostro sono fuori dalla CL.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

lo scrivo anche qui:

onore a Carletto

purtroppo seguire lo squallore lì mi ha privato di questa bella gara del Napoli e goduria di vedere l'inter presa a pallate quando erano convinti di prendere il punto almeno.
ho appena visto le immagini

certo che con l'empoli visto alle 15 tutto è possibile,prima del chievo non l'avrei mai detto anche perchè non pensavo che l'empoli vincesse in casa della samp giocandosi tutto alla fine


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Ha fatto schifo TUTTO l'anno. TUTTO. Un giocatore ORRENDO.
> 
> Arriva contro IL MAGO DA CORIGLIANO CALABRO E DIVENTA MESSI. Io non ci posso ancora credere a quanto sia scarso...




Aggiungo una cosa: a chi critica la nostra rosa ricordo che l’Inter va in giro con Politano, Vecino e Borja Valero (il centrocampo della Fiorentina di 3-4 anni fa...), Nainggolan che fuma e beve come un turco, Icardi che ha solo creato casini, Asamoah bollito, D’Ambrosio scarsissimo, Keita rotto o svogliato e dulcis in fondo un allenatore mezzo esonerato da mesi che impazzisce dopo ogni partita. Praticamente sono andati avanti grazie alla coppia centrale, ad Handanovic ed a qualche gol di Perisic e Lautaro. Stare dietro a questo casino ed averci perso all’andata e al ritorno è davvero un miracoloh.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Solo se questi implodono per problemi interni possiamo avere speranze. L'Empoli giocherà sicuramente per non perdere, ma soffre le squadre fisiche e l'Inter purtroppo lo è. Ci vuole un suicidio dei nati dopo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aggiungo una cosa: a chi critica la nostra rosa ricordo che l’Inter va in giro con Politano, Vecino e Borja Valero (il centrocampo della Fiorentina di 3-4 anni fa...), Nainggolan che fuma e beve come un turco, Icardi che ha solo creato casini, Asamoah bollito, D’Ambrosio scarsissimo, Keita rotto o svogliato e dulcis in fondo un allenatore mezzo esonerato da mesi che impazzisce dopo ogni partita. Praticamente sono andati avanti grazie alla coppia centrale, ad Handanovic ed a qualche gol di Perisic e Lautaro. Stare dietro a questo casino ed averci perso all’andata e al ritorno è davvero un miracoloh.



Lascia perdere i derby. I punti buttati sono altri.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere i derby. I punti buttati sono altri.




Infatti parlavo del fatto che è osceno che l’Inter vada in champions a causa dei due derby sciagurati. Non sono appunto punti persi, ma punti regalati che consentiranno all’Inter di andare in champions. Vanno in champions grazie a noi, sta cosa mi fa impazzire.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti parlavo del fatto che è osceno che l’Inter vada in champions a causa dei due derby sciagurati. Non sono appunto punti persi, ma punti regalati che consentiranno all’Inter di andare in champions. Vanno in champions grazie a noi, sta cosa mi fa impazzire.



Come fai ad essere sicuro che ci andranno? Se non vincono con l’Empoli rischiano grosso.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come fai ad essere sicuro che ci andranno? Se non vincono con l’Empoli rischiano grosso.




Se non avessimo fatto schifo nei due derby Empoli o non Empoli in champions non ci andavano di sicuro


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Solo se questi implodono per problemi interni possiamo avere speranze. L'Empoli giocherà sicuramente per non perdere, ma soffre le squadre fisiche e l'Inter purtroppo lo è. Ci vuole un suicidio dei nati dopo.


L'Empoli verrà a Milano per tentare di vincere, il pareggio potrebbe non bastarle. Tenterà il colpo grosso, ben sapendo che potrà rimetterci l'intera posta. L'Inter soffrirà questa pressione dell'avversario, che si somma alla propria che solitamente l'accompagna. Situazione complicata. Il Milan vedesse di passare a Ferrara, e poi chiudesse gli occhi, sperando che vada in qualche modo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Napoli, Ancelotti in conferenza: “Ho fatto un favore al Milan? È la mia seconda squadra”


----------



## Stex (20 Maggio 2019)

è incredibile come dei 7/8 diffidati che avevano nessuno è stato ammonito. mi sarebbe bastata skriniar


----------

